

Real-time visualization of Facebook friend activity - robertj
http://insanecrazyfriendwall.herokuapp.com/

======
jenius
I think I figured out how it works guys - it's going through all friend
activity from when you opened your account, catching up. If you leave it open
long enough it slows down to a more believable rate.

------
tmilewski
There's no way that this is real. The activity is way too fast. My friends
aren't even close to this interesting.

~~~
the_gastropod
I don't know. I looked at the source code, and it pulls in from Facebook. I
think it might be legit.

------
caniba
"I don't even see the code anymore. I just see blonde, brunette, redhead..."

